# Capita DOA bindings



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,


I've recently just purchased a Capita DOA board size 154. My weight: 160LB. Height 5'10. Boot Size: 9.0. Wanted to get some opinions on which bindings i should use with this board. I've been looking at the Burton cartels, and Malavitas. Ive also looked at the the union force and contacts. I consider myself a intermediate/advanced all mountain rider, i mostly groom and carve around. I might start messing around in the park but just for sh*ts and giggles. So if you guys got any recommendation on bindings feel free to shot me a little review on what you think.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Malavita, Bent Metal Transfer, Rome Vice, or Ride Rodeo are what I'd put on a DOA.


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

any specific reason for these models? thanks for the recommendations.





Nivek said:


> Malavita, Bent Metal Transfer, Rome Vice, or Ride Rodeo are what I'd put on a DOA.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

bcabunoc88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I've recently just purchased a Capita DOA board size 154. My weight: 160LB. Height 5'10. Boot Size: 9.0. Wanted to get some opinions on which bindings i should use with this board. I've been looking at the Burton cartels, and Malavitas. Ive also looked at the the union force and contacts. I consider myself a intermediate/advanced all mountain rider, i mostly groom and carve around. I might start messing around in the park but just for sh*ts and giggles. So if you guys got any recommendation on bindings feel free to shot me a little review on what you think.


Most of our riders and inhouse people on that board go with the Force.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I would go with Atlas instead of Forces.

Nicer less restrictive highback, powerful base, canted footbeds (most people riding DOA are going to ride park/freestyle which means kind of wide stance and duck).

If not Atlas, then Malavitas. For simplicity and comfort.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

bcabunoc88 said:


> any specific reason for these models? thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/LfgM5lkzQ64


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I would go with Atlas instead of Forces.
> 
> Nicer less restrictive highback, powerful base, canted footbeds (most people riding DOA are going to ride park/freestyle which means kind of wide stance and duck).
> 
> If not Atlas, then Malavitas. For simplicity and comfort.


I'd have to agree with Unionhouse and say Forces are much better esp for what he wants. This year's Atlas isn't as good as the previous model imo and feels too overkill compared to the last one, esp with the exoframe straps. Forces feel way better and perfect combo with the DOA from my experience riding my buddy's DOA x Forces setup, last yrs model. And ya, most pros I see riding DOA's all pair it with Forces/Team binders.

The Burton ones mentioned by OP are solid too and are similar performace range as the Forces, with arguably more comfortable straps. Hope that helps a bit. GL.


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

thanks for the vid!


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Most of our riders and inhouse people on that board go with the Force.



ok, i guess im looking for a set that are comfortable, gonna give me a good feel for the board, hold edges well, control and some forgiveness. ill def do more research on these. thanks brotha


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

F1EA said:


> I would go with Atlas instead of Forces.
> 
> Nicer less restrictive highback, powerful base, canted footbeds (most people riding DOA are going to ride park/freestyle which means kind of wide stance and duck).
> 
> If not Atlas, then Malavitas. For simplicity and comfort.




thanks for the input.


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

GDimac said:


> I'd have to agree with Unionhouse and say Forces are much better esp for what he wants. This year's Atlas isn't as good as the previous model imo and feels too overkill compared to the last one, esp with the exoframe straps. Forces feel way better and perfect combo with the DOA from my experience riding my buddy's DOA x Forces setup, last yrs model. And ya, most pros I see riding DOA's all pair it with Forces/Team binders.
> 
> The Burton ones mentioned by OP are solid too and are similar performace range as the Forces, with arguably more comfortable straps. Hope that helps a bit. GL.



The only concern i have is that the union force is about 6-7 on the stiffness and the burton malavitas are a 5. im looking for control, feel, edge hold and some forgiveness. would a high flex alter any of those?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

bcabunoc88 said:


> The only concern i have is that the union force is about 6-7 on the stiffness and the burton malavitas are a 5. im looking for control, feel, edge hold and some forgiveness. would a high flex alter any of those?


Flex ratings aren't universal. Every company makes their own. IMO, Burton underrates the Malavitas. They aren't a super stiff binding by any means, but they're closer to that 6-7 range than they are a 5 IMO. In terms of flex and responsiveness, the Malavitas and Forces are relatively comparable. Either would he a good fot on the DOA. Flux TTs would be another to consider.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

bcabunoc88 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to agree with Unionhouse and say Forces are much better esp for what he wants. This year's Atlas isn't as good as the previous model imo and feels too overkill compared to the last one, esp with the exoframe straps. Forces feel way better and perfect combo with the DOA from my experience riding my buddy's DOA x Forces setup, last yrs model. And ya, most pros I see riding DOA's all pair it with Forces/Team binders.
> ...


Concern of higher flex, you meaning stiffer (Forces)? 

And it also depends on the boots you have currently too, that'll play a role. But having owned both (still own last yr Vitas) & briefly owned last yrs Forces, both serve pretty much the same purpose within their respective brands: middle of the road flex/do it all bindings. Both will offer exactly what you're looking for. But if we're to nitpick at anything, from my experience I'd say the Forces are just slightly more responsive, but not by much. Whilst the Vitas feel a little more comfortable on feet with the hammock straps. To help give some perspective, I ride east coast hard packed conditions with main focuses on carving/euro carves, jumps/jump lines and sidehits.


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Flex ratings aren't universal. Every company makes their own. IMO, Burton underrates the Malavitas. They aren't a super stiff binding by any means, but they're closer to that 6-7 range than they are a 5 IMO. In terms of flex and responsiveness, the Malavitas and Forces are relatively comparable. Either would he a good fot on the DOA. Flux TTs would be another to consider.



thanks for the info. i think im leaning towards the Union force


----------



## bcabunoc88 (Jan 5, 2018)

GDimac said:


> Concern of higher flex, you meaning stiffer (Forces)?
> 
> And it also depends on the boots you have currently too, that'll play a role. But having owned both (still own last yr Vitas) & briefly owned last yrs Forces, both serve pretty much the same purpose within their respective brands: middle of the road flex/do it all bindings. Both will offer exactly what you're looking for. But if we're to nitpick at anything, from my experience I'd say the Forces are just slightly more responsive, but not by much. Whilst the Vitas feel a little more comfortable on feet with the hammock straps. To help give some perspective, I ride east coast hard packed conditions with main focuses on carving/euro carves, jumps/jump lines and sidehits.



yeah, i meant the stiffness. i have rented the last 2 yrs, so this is my first board I've built on my own (after hours/days of research). So im def nitpicking i want to get the bang for my buck. boots i haven't even looked at, think im gonna demo some once i get my bindings. Thinking of going with the Union Force, i live in cali and mostly just hit mammoth mountain cause they always get that powder snow compared to the local mountains around me.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

bcabunoc88 said:


> yeah, i meant the stiffness. i have rented the last 2 yrs, so this is my first board I've built on my own (after hours/days of research). So im def nitpicking i want to get the bang for my buck. boots i haven't even looked at, think im gonna demo some once i get my bindings. Thinking of going with the Union Force, i live in cali and mostly just hit mammoth mountain cause they always get that powder snow compared to the local mountains around me.


I'd agree Force is a great fit for the DOA, but I think you're taking the wrong approach in your buying process. I would get your boots first, then pick the bindings that fit best for that boot. As others have pointed out there are a ton of good binding options out there, the difference between something like vitas and forces are minor and will come down to nitpicky personal preferences on straps, ratchets, highback feel etc (aka shit you won't even notice unless you actually ride both to compare). From a performance standpoint there are easily 5 bindings that will cover what you are looking for, but every brand has a different fit. For me, the tie breaker is always whatever binding fits best with my boot.


----------

